# Thanksgiving in the Woods



## Paymaster (Dec 1, 2014)

We had our annual family gathering in our favorite Georgia State Park. There were 6 RVs with our family there camped all week long. We had about 40-45 folks there for Thanksgiving meal on Thursday. It was a great time with all the kids having a blast playing in the woods and grown ups sitting around campfires. One evening we all gathered at one site and watched National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation eating peanuts, popcorn and drinking coffee and hot chocolate. Here are some pics.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 1, 2014)

Nice, making memories is what it's all about!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 1, 2014)

Looks great, Paymaster!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks so much for bringing back some wonderful memories of doing the same many years ago. I wouldn't trade those beautiful memories for anything.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 1, 2014)

Wonderful PayMaster!  That turkey looks brilliant!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks Y'all!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 1, 2014)

That looks like a fantastic family event.  Congrats.  

The food looks pretty darn good too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 1, 2014)

Very nice! Makes me wish we were related...and that I was one of the relatives you liked.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 1, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Very nice! Makes me wish we were related...and that I was one of the relatives you liked.



Ditto!


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 2, 2014)

Wow. That is just awesome. 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Roll_Bones (Dec 3, 2014)

How cold and how wet were you during your outing?
looks like it was cold and wet?
Looks like a blast either way.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 3, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> How cold and how wet were you during your outing?
> looks like it was cold and wet?
> Looks like a blast either way.


 
Got down to 30 one night and did not rain at anytime. Mostly had highs in the 40s. We had a blast. Thanks for all the comments!


----------

